# KYB gas shocks for b12



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

ANY KYB experts out there?

hey i got two of these for the front end, off a wagon...should i use them? is it worth it? they are just the standard ones..no nice adjustable units....the plain old silver kind.
also is there anyway to tell if they are still in good shape when they are off the car? (it was junk yard parts remember?)


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

WMengineering said:


> *ANY KYB experts out there?
> 
> hey i got two of these for the front end, off a wagon...should i use them? is it worth it? they are just the standard ones..no nice adjustable units....the plain old silver kind.
> also is there anyway to tell if they are still in good shape when they are off the car? (it was junk yard parts remember?) *


 no offense, but am i worng in thinking that nobody here buys new?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

It's pretty easy to tell if gas shocks are bad. The piston rod should be extended all the way, not stuck at the bottom. When you push it down there should be a fair amount of resistance, when it comes back up it should do so slowly...not pop right back up.

If the shock is bottomed, goes down too easy (like some girls I know) or pops up quickly you're better off getting new ones.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

> If the shock is bottomed, goes down too easy (like some girls I know) or pops up quickly you're better off getting new ones.


 right ok so basically jsut liek you do when they are on the car..got ya. 
so does anyone know if they are any better as far as dampning charactoristics?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: KYB gas shocks for b12*



xXB12RacerXx said:


> *no offense, but am i worng in thinking that nobody here buys new?  *


Suspension is 75% of your ride. Buy new tires/new struts/ new everything. You'll be glad you did it righ the first time.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

> Buy new tires/new struts/ new everything. You'll be glad you did it righ the first time.


 yea im planning on this in the future, however the new engine is first and most important on the list. i jsut have these lying around(the came with my new trany) so i was figureing they might be better than the stock ones i have now...ill put them on.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Taking it apart = PITA
Putting it together = PITA
digging a little deeper to do it right = priceless


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

id have to agree buy new sus parts! but if you got a good set infront of you for dirt cheep get em.. but you can buy the KYB GR2's for 39$ each as it is
and they are awsome struts I have them all on mine they do wonders!!!

now I just need new rims I sold my rims to a fellow b12ver but im saving for 17's anyways


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

look at that lovley setup lol ,, its my kyb lased with a sprint 2" drop


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

same springs i have. i just hit ebay up for a new set of oems and called it a day. ill probably do the agxs a set at a time since they are so expensive


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

> id have to agree buy new sus parts! but if you got a good set infront of you for dirt cheep get em.. but you can buy the KYB GR2's for 39$ each as it is


ok I got them becasue they were attached when i dropped the tranny( i dropped the hole front end and took that with the tranny attched) 
so i got them..they are free..so ill use them
yes i know i SHOULFD get new suspension parts..but i cant even get the motor i want and had to do this BS tranny swap...so its not wexactly my top priority.....
BUT, i can assure im no idiot...and when it comes to suspenion i will be going for a very ncie package...something with adjustable shocks.....just not right now. SO, i WILL put those shocks on and jsut drive it til it falls apart..again!

jesus you guys should see the suspension on my civic....(rolls eyes)


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

OKOKOK, I understand the strained budget. It can really snowball into a lot of $$$ by the time you include wheel bearings and seals. I got lucky and found like new tie rod ends @ the jy. Ball joints were only 15$ ea. but it cost 15$ ea. to have them pressed out/in. Had to take off the whole a-arm. All the tie rod/ball joint bushings were completely shot especially after the pickle fork treatment they got trying to separate them.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

> OKOKOK, I understand the strained budget. It can really snowball into a lot of $$$ by the time you include wheel bearings and seals.....


yea man. its not al fun and easy simple work...ill get there tho soon enuff. 
once the motor is in first thing im going to do is by all BRAND NEW tires. probably 14in" kuhmo ecsta's.
then im going to drop with springs and hopefully find some good adjustable shocks. im guessing AGX's since tokico...(what i got on the civic) doesnt have any for this car.
then prolly go from there with some adjustable camber (mild) for corenering on the weekends 
liek i said before in another post, im probably going to make custom front and rear carbon fiber strut tower bars. ill upgrade the back sway-bar as well. im hoping to find a good thick one. 

after that..who knows...but i got to do it all cheap.
anyone know if you can still find that nismo suspension kit anywere? i think it was like 4 way adjustable or something?
oh and lets not forget my brake swap..but im keeping that secret until i do it. (gotta make sure it'll work...you guys arent the only ones doing there homework )


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

NE1 know wher i can get the best prices for a set of KYB Gr2 struts?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Tire Track has pretty decent prices. I checked for an '87 Sentra, GR-2's are $51 each front or rear.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Keep shopping. i bought them for 42 ea inc shipping


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Webfoot said:


> *Keep shopping. i bought them for 42 ea inc shipping *


 hey tom, where did you get those at? im guna need some for my car soon, it really needs it...

hey i adjusted the spoiler a bit, looks way different now  a little tighter and straighter. 

anyways, ill chat with ya at the weddin tommorrow...hey, do i have to remind you to bring the digi camera? or is that still glued to yer fingers? 

peace


----------

